# Volunteer Translation needed



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

In case anyone is interested, the following link is a project to translate the video I shared in another thread, about sexual assaults in Egypt, particularly in and around Tahrir. Subtitles are already completed in English, Spanish and Finnish but they are looking for as many other languages as possible, including Arabic captions. 

OpAntiSH Social Translation Project: 21 Languages in 7 Days. | Blog Square


----------



## Xiggy (Feb 2, 2013)

Chinese version up!


----------

